# I want to build a tack trunk and saddle rack



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I love this idea, yes the plans are a bit pricey so if you could design your own then that would be good. 

Claire


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Downloadable Woodworking Plans Don't know if you like these but under 12 dollars?

And the top one is the most expensive and includes wrap plan and tote too?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

DIY Economical Tack Trunk - Construction Process

Adventures In Colt (Filly) Starting: DIY Tack Trunk Plans

Tack Trunk | Article | Woodworking


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

_I have a large old trunk that I redid, I put a saddle rack on one end and the other was room for plastic containers (from walmart), each one has vet kit, people stuff, hardware and stuff. There is a tray that fits over top that I put little things in like my grooming kit, if I knew how you probably could use the lid for something too because it isn't sunk in, it just sets on top. The great past it's lockable, has wheels in the bottom (built in) and large leather handles to move it will. Two people are a must for moving it. But generally most tack storage isn't meant to move, it weighs to much._


----------



## TheSkipper (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks everyone! I just had a big "DUH" moment though... I will be keeping this in my truck probably 24-7 and there is no way that i can get one that will open up LOL. I think I will have to make my own design and plans. oops. Well i think i will design something with a bunch of shelves and some drawrs and have the door drop down. Im trying to think of what I would need to make shelves and drawrs for


----------

